# Pillbox hat



## lauraitalia

Olá pessoal!! Antes de mais um excelente ano de 2006 a todos!!

Gostaría imenso que me dessem a vossa opinião sobre uma eventual tradução (pt -> Eng) desta expressão:

"Messages arrive at a guest’s front door on a silver platter carried by a page in white gloves and *pillbox hat*."

Agradeço de antemão a todos aqueles que contribuirem!!

Muito obrigada,
Claudia


----------



## lampiao

Este é o aspecto do chapéu.
Infelizmente, n sei o nome disso em português... Na verdade só agora fiquei a saber o nome em inglês! 



> Messages arrive at a guest’s front door on a silver platter carried by a page in white gloves and *pillbox hat*


"As mensagens chegam à porta dos convidados (ou hospedes, no caso dos hoteis, etc), numa bandeja de prata, levadas por um pagem (ou mordomo) com luvas brancas e um chapéu _xpto_ _daqueles que os pupilos do exército usam..._"


----------



## lauraitalia

Thanks Lampião!

Eu até sei que tipo de chapéu se trata, o problema mesmo é arranjar um equivalente...


----------



## lampiao

Segundo o tradutor do google, pillbox = fortín em espanhol, e segundo o tradutor wr fortín = fortim em pt...


----------



## lauraitalia

Sim, obrigada, de todas as formas se tu lesse 'com um chapéu fortim' percebias? Acho que o objectivo é arranjar um equivalente que tenha o mesmo impacto e que o público compreenda


----------



## lampiao

não, claramente não iria perceber!... Mas se em vez de tentares arranjar o nome específico do chapéu, traduzisses para *"... um empregado(?) de luvas brancas e chapéu"* acho que iria ser perceptível.

Nota: o termo «page» neste contexto refere-se a um empregado de um hotel, certo?


----------



## Vanda

Laura
estou revirando as páginas de modelos de chapéu, mas ainda nao encontrei o nome correto. Parece-me que, aqui no Brasil, chamamos
este modelo de 'casquete'. Procure com este nome nos sites protugueses. Quando se refere à moda, muitos nomes foram mantidos no francês.

Obs. : Achei esta descrição


> Uma de suas criações mais copiadas foi um chapéu tipo pillbox, oval, com laterais retas e copa achatada, geralmente usado no alto da cabeça e ligeiramente tombado para o lado, que fez para a então primeira-dama dos Estados Unidos, Jacqueline Kennedy.


äqui.
mais este
*



Pillbox - Pequeno chapéu oval com lados retos e copa chata, geralmente usado no alto da cabeça, tombado para um lado. ADRIAN ajudou a popularizar o pillbox com um modelo feito para Greta GARBO em Como me queres (As you desire me, 1932), e ele permaneceu em moda até a década de 40. Nos anos 60, os modelos de Halston para Jacqueline Kennedy (ONASSIS) trouxeram o pillbox de volta à moda. Foi visto novamente, por pouco tempo, na década de 70.

Click to expand...

* 
Todas as páginas de moda que achei por aqui usam o nome em inglês seguido da descrição conforme acima.


----------



## lauraitalia

Sim lampião, refere-se a um empregado de hotel.
Usando só 'chapéu' perder-se-ia a intenção, afinal eles não colocaram simplesmente 'hat'...

Tens razão, Vanda, irei verificar isso ...
Muito Obrigada


----------



## moppy

Laura,

Pillbox hat seria este modelo

http://pandemoniumhats.com/cuffed_pillbox_hat_fall.htm

como ja deve saber. O portugues nao é uma língua tão descritiva como o inglês, portanto o mais comum seria chamar esse chapéu de "gorro de..." ou chapéu sem aba (exemplifique o tecido), como achei no Duden pictorial dic.

Abs,

Moppy


----------



## lauraitalia

Obrigada pela dica Moppy


----------



## DAH

Vanda said:
			
		

> Laura
> Obs. : Achei esta descrição  Uma de suas criações mais copiadas foi um chapéu tipo pillbox, oval, com laterais retas e copa achatada, geralmente usado no alto da cabeça e ligeiramente tombado para o lado, que fez para a então primeira-dama dos Estados Unidos, Jacqueline Kennedy.


un cancion popular in 1966 por Bob Dylan:  Leopard-Skin Pillbox Hat.
www.bobdylan.com/songs/leopard.html


----------



## araceli

Olá gente:
Sim, acho que é CASQUETE, Vanda dixit.
Vejam só:
http://www.webnoivas.com.br/secoes/acessorios/mat_chapeu_300804.asp
Até mais.


----------



## Outsider

Atenção, que os exemplos encontrados pelos prestimosos foreiros são chapéus de senhora, mas acho que a frase original se refere aos bonés usados pelos empregados de hotéis e de famílias ricas, como nestas imagens.


----------



## moppy

Outsider said:
			
		

> Atenção, que os exemplos encontrados pelos prestimosos foreiros são chapéus de senhora, mas acho que a frase original se refere aos bonés usados pelos empregados de hotéis e de famílias ricas, como nestas imagens.


 
Eis o que o nosso bom e velho Aurelio diz.

1.Boné: 
“Carlos ...., com as mãos enterradas nos bolsos de suas largas bragas de flanela branca, o casquete da mesma flanela posto de lado” (Eça de Queirós, _Os Maias_, I, p. 82). 
2.Peça de vestuário para a cabeça, flexível e sem aba, de couro ou de tecido, etc., e usada, em geral, com uniforme. 
3.Chapéu velho.

Tudo depende do contexto, para que a traducao esta sendo feita. Se for algo informal, como para texto televisivo, eu poria chapeuzinho, mas se for algo mais formal, onde a descricao exata da palavra se faz necessaria, eu poria entao "casquete". Vale lembrar que, se dissessemos isso a alguem numa conversacao, certamente a palavra nao seria entendida ou passaria batido, por nao ser algo muito usado.

Tenho uma amiga que eh gerente de hotel, vou perguntar para ela depois quando ela entrar online.


----------



## lampiao

Concordo com o Outsider.
Aliás, conforme o exemplo que dei acima dos chapéus usados pelos pupilos do exército, que são semelhantes, mas não arranjei uma imagem melhor...
Boa Outsider


----------



## Vanda

Então , a minha primeira intuiçao estava certa: casquete. Nos sites do exército, policiais, etc, (aqui) usa-se mesmo o termo casquete.


> O GORRO COM PALA, UTILIZADO ATUALMENTE, SERÁ, GRADATIVAMENTE, SUBSTITUÍDO PELO BIBICO, TECNICAMENTE DENOMINADO DE CASQUETE.


(desculpem estar tudo em maiúsculas, mas é que foi copiado e colado do texto).
Existe o casquete feminino (modelos lindos fornecidos pelo lampiao!) para festas, o casquete de uso militar, os diversos modelos de casquete de empregos diversos, conforme link do outsider. É só escolher.
 .


----------



## angelina barbosa

Já andei a queimar os fusíveis com um "pillbox hat"... Mas no meu caso, era no contexto feminino da coisa e a Vanda tem razão: trata-se do tipo de chapéu popularizado pela Jackie Kennedy, que costuma chamar-se, em português pt, 
"chapéu pillbox", assim mesmo. 
Em relação a um chapéu de empregado de hotel, não tenho certezas, mas parece-me que "barretina" ou "barrete" não estaria muito mal.


----------

